# Big Darby Flathead!



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Went down to Darby today hoping to get into some smallmouth and after about 10-15 minutes of throwing a 1/8th oz. jig I hooked into this and it was a real surprise for me my first ever flathead!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

LOL I honestly thought this thread was a joke. 

Nice fish.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

get em while you can!


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I've heard that those things are really rare! Good catch!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL @ USMC and LOTP!

I'm guessing for were issuing a pole not designed for catfishing then? Either way, great catch! 

Mr. A

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah this is for real I was afraid to post this due to the other thread lol! I was using my bait casting rod with 12 pound test probably the only reason I landed it.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful fish. Be proud. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Awesome fish! I'd say that one would go 22-25lbs.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

A beaut!!! 1st pic is real cool. Congrats!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

they are awesome to catch on bass gear... every once in awhile I hook one while bass fishing and its always a fun fight.... 

on the rare occasion I target them, I spool up my flipping rods with 65lb power pro... its a lot of fun...


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, Great Job!!! I bet that was a rush on the gear you were using. Take long to land it??


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

It was a blast on my setup! I wish I could hook into them more often, but that was my first. And it wasn't a super long fight but I did film it and I think about 7 minutes.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

You filmed it? Where's the video? I'd love to see that.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Koehler97 said:


> It was a blast on my setup! I wish I could hook into them more often, but that was my first. And it wasn't a super long fight but I did film it and I think about 7 minutes.


Yes definitely post the video would a awesome to see!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol, perfect timing! nice work!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah I did, I have a Contour mounted on a hat and I film mostly all my trips. I'd love to post it but my spot where I caught it would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome! thanks for posting a real fishing report!
Good call dont think the BD needs anymore attention for now.


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Big Joshy said:


> Awesome! thanks for posting a real fishing report!
> Good call dont think the BD needs anymore attention for now.


Thanks Josh!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

No one gonna ask whether he released it or not? Lol  Nice fish!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish man. Fish that stretch often myself but no flatties for me.
I did get one last year out of the darby on a crank lot smaller though went about 2-3lbs lol

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No one gonna ask whether he released it or not? Lol  Nice fish!


I released it lol, and thanks!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Yay Catch and Release! :thumbup:

Carpe Diem


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Koehler97 said:


> I released it lol, and thanks!


Nice work buddy! Gotta love those surprise flatheads.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No one gonna ask whether he released it or not? Lol  Nice fish!


It's really no ones business whether he released it or not.

Nice fish man.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Koehler97 said:


> Yeah I did, I have a Contour mounted on a hat and I film mostly all my trips. I'd love to post it but my spot where I caught it would be a dead giveaway.


Wow, someone who gets it.

Nice Fish.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

based on the trees in the background and creek rock its exactly at 

longitude....-83.148606.....83°8'54.991 W

latitude ......39.962104....39°57'43.584 N

 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> It's really no ones business whether he released it or not.
> 
> Nice fish man.


That's funny! Too bad more of us didnt share that same opinion around here!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

nice fish man a central ohio white elephant they do exist!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Better fight then those silly small mouth bass anytime!

Carpe Diem


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice. That must have been a battle.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Man you got that awesome bass earlier this year and now this big flattie. This has been your year Koehler! Now lets see a 27" saugeye from you this fall!


----------



## Bigcatfan (Jun 12, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No one gonna ask whether he released it or not? Lol  Nice fish!


^^^^hahahaha!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Koehler97 said:


> Yeah I did, I have a Contour mounted on a hat and I film mostly all my trips. I'd love to post it but my spot where I caught it would be a dead giveaway.


Yet you mentioned D in the title, even after reading the other post. You would get just as many " Ata Boys" , "Awesome fish" and Wowzer Bouzer" replies with " Small Flow Flathead" , "River Flathead" " Nice Flathead!" 

Oh well, the poor horse has been beaten, and nothing ever changes, people will learn , only after its too late though lol . 

Glad I am moving to Red Fish country in the next few years!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Big Joshy said:


> Man you got that awesome bass earlier this year and now this big flattie. This has been your year Koehler! Now lets see a 27" saugeye from you this fall!


That would be awesome Josh considering my biggest ever is a 26" saugeye, I wish I would've been able to get out more earlier this year! I might as well share this bass too I didn't have an account on here at the time when I caught this one it was back in late march.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Yet you mentioned D in the title, even after reading the other post. You would get just as many " Ata Boys" , "Awesome fish" and Wowzer Bouzer" replies with " Small Flow Flathead" , "River Flathead" " Nice Flathead!"
> 
> Oh well, the poor horse has been beaten, and nothing ever changes, people will learn , only after its too late though lol .
> 
> Glad I am moving to Red Fish country in the next few years!


REALLY????? way to micro manage other peoples posts!
BTW if everyone played by your rules you would not know "redfish country" existed!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome Bass. Its obvious you have been putting in the time to get into fish like these. Keep it up!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Big Joshy said:


> Awesome Bass. Its obvious you have been putting in the time to get into fish like these. Keep it up!


Thanks man!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> REALLY????? way to micro manage other peoples posts!
> BTW if everyone played by your rules you would not know "redfish country" existed!


I didn't micro manage anything, I just found it so funny I had tears running out of my eyes to see what he said after he said what he said about the video when looking at the title of the post, especially after seeing that he has read the on going other Darby/Deer Creek post. 

Just trying to give a little helpful info, didnt post any hate. 

As for comparing the Mississippi Delta to Darby creek ...  go back to making lures your troll is no good.


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I didn't micro manage anything, I just found it so funny I had tears running out of my eyes to see what he said after he said what he said about the video when looking at the title of the post, especially after seeing that he has read the on going other Darby/Deer Creek post.
> 
> Just trying to give a little helpful info, didnt post any hate.
> 
> As for comparing the Mississippi Delta to Darby creek ...  go back to making lures your troll is no good.


I wade and kayak Darby all the time for smallies and I have never seen or heard of a flathead out of there until I read the other thread and by pure chance I caught one on my bass pole a total fluke and it was a big accomplishment for me and I had to share it, maybe I shouldn't of used Darby in the title but my excitement got the best of me, was it ironic that it came out of Darby, yes and only days after the other Darby/Deer Creek post and in a highly public accessible area so I made the decision to not post the video. Darby stretches for miles and I'm sure the flatheads are few and far between and most probably hold near areas hard to access or surrounded by private land. Not looking for any drama here just wanted to share what is probably a once in a lifetime catch for me from my local flow.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great catch! It dwarfs the one I caught by a yard. A buddy of mine caught an enormous drum out of that same hole last year...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

And so it starts! What's the over/under on how many posts this thread makes it? Pretty clear a "trot line forum" isn't the cure to all that ails us!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice fish, but you don't look very happy in those pics. 

Does it matter if he uses the "D" word? The Darby is bigger than a mud puddle, isn't it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Nice fish, but you don't look very happy in those pics.
> 
> Does it matter if he uses the "D" word? The Darby is bigger than a mud puddle, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Seeing as in the picture it shows the canoes from Trapper Johns, I would say that it is right below the Harrison-Georgesville Rd in DarbyDale, yeah so narrowing it down to a spot like that Darby really does turn into a mud puddle. Being one more reason for no flow name to be given, and the result of " Ada Boys " will be the same. 

Life will go on, Watch how the reports are handled tomorrow and left them serve as a beacon of hope for people to live by. I gotta be up at 545, toodles.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is the video? I would love to see that


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Koehler97 said:


> I wade and kayak Darby all the time for smallies and I have never seen or heard of a flathead out of there.


I wonder why that is? Any thoughts? Anybody?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> I wonder why that is? Any thoughts? Anybody?


You appear to be trying to make some point that you seem to have arrived at based upon another thread. However considering I highly doubt you have ever fished on either Darby I sincerely doubt that you can offer much enlightened insight as to answer your own leading question. Instead you offer it up to in an attempt to continue to stir up controversy. Your normal MO.

In the past 42 years I have lived near and fished the Darby have seen a few flatheads caught over the years

Nice fish Koehler 97, I'm sure it was a memory for a lifetime.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks mr moderator for figuring me out with only interweb posts to work with...

I've waded the Darby at least once a year for about 8 years and the same for deer creek.... 

I'm surprised that a mod would make assumptions based on very little information... I highly enjoy the smallie fishing on the Darby and on the RARE occasion I hook into a flathead (that inhabits similar water and has similar diet to the fish I am targeting) I'm pretty happy... I don't want to see that change, in fact I would like to see it get better... 

Seems nobody else does however


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Not to mention, I asked a question, which by my own addition would indicate a lack of knowledge as to why shovel heads don't come easy in the Darby... However, you do t seem to care about that either


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> Thanks mr moderator for figuring me out with only interweb posts to work with...


You have been painting the same self portrait here since 2009.

We do share the same desire for protection and conservation for the Darby's. The fishery today is not a lot different than it was back in the 70's when I first started fishing them. A testament to the protections efforts of many over the years.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Which brings me to another question

You, Lundy, have lived near the Darby, have fished it, and by your own admission have seen only "a few" flatheads over a 42 year period but you are perfectly ok with a guy setting 50 limb lines per outing and killing 40 of these fish per year out of 2 stretches if river?

Like I said in the other thread, I'm just glad not everyone agrees with this and practices these actions... Nobody would get to enjoy a flathead after a couple of years


No big deal I guess. I'll drop it


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

lordofthepunks said:


> Which brings me to another question
> 
> You, Lundy, have lived near the Darby, have fished it, and by your own admission have seen only "a few" flatheads over a 42 year period but you are perfectly ok with a guy setting 50 limb lines per outing and killing 40 of these fish per year out of 2 stretches if river?
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Lundy said:


> You have been painting the same self portrait here since 2009.
> 
> We do share the same desire for protection and conservation for the Darby's. The fishery today is not a lot different than it was back in the 70's when I first started fishing them. A testament to the protections efforts of many over the years.


What portrait is that?
I love bass fishing
I love the Cleveland browns
I love catch and release

Oh man! Watch out, this guy is awful because he sticks up for the stuff he cares about...


Now I'm dropping it...


That is an awesome fish though... Everyone should get the opportunity to feel that freight train hit a jig at least once in their life...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> what portrait is that?
> I love bass fishing
> i love the cleveland browns
> i love catch and release
> ...


not the brown's oh nooooooooo


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Hell there isn't even anything good in this thread to argue about but you boys are sure reaching for it.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

lordofthepunks said:


> Which brings me to another question
> 
> You, Lundy, have lived near the Darby, have fished it, and by your own admission have seen only "a few" flatheads over a 42 year period but you are perfectly ok with a guy setting 50 limb lines per outing and killing 40 of these fish per year out of 2 stretches if river?
> 
> ...


I'll drop it after this- I never said I set 50 lines and I said I keep a mixed bag of 40 a year out of Darby and Deer Creek, not 2 stretches of Darby. You guys up north of the Franklin County line are in a different world of darby than I fish.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> What portrait is that?


I was figuring he meant internet troll.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

sbreech said:


> I was figuring he meant internet troll.


Hmmm.... Ironic


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice fish!

With all this scuttlebutt of flatheads on Darby, the gang and I have decided to hit it tomorrow! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe when Lundy said 'a few' flatheads he meant 'several'...wasn't hard to figure that out...obviously they are in there...think I might hit that stretch tomorrow myself...and good riddance usmc galloway...if we could only get a few more to go with you.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Even funnier is that usmc flamed the OP for saying the D word and then in a following post usmc pinpointed the exact area koehler was at!!!!..how moronic!..very nice fish koehler and yes I was joking about hitting that stretch and actually had no idea where you were at until usmc said something...funny.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i think 'eatinbass' got it right...these controversial threads are bringing way more attention the the flatheads in the darby than any "nice fish" thread could ever do. from now on, any time anyone has a decent catch...they should just say "somewhere in ohio".....but in case anyone narrows it down...maybe just "somewhere in america". its getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> Even funnier is that usmc flamed the OP for saying the D word and then in a following post usmc pinpointed the exact area koehler was at!!!!..how moronic!..very nice fish koehler and yes I was joking about hitting that stretch and actually had no idea where you were at until usmc said something...funny.


You missed the point of his post. 

I don't care though, i'll be there tomorrow with my bucket and stringer getting mine.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Even funnier is that usmc flamed the OP for saying the D word and then in a following post usmc pinpointed the exact area koehler was at!!!!..how moronic!..very nice fish koehler and yes I was joking about hitting that stretch and actually had no idea where you were at until usmc said something...funny.


Man did you see that one fly by!??! Pretty sure that went way over your head, how moronic. 

I will keep the wrds in my post to 4 lttr or less just for you. 

Even togh the OP ddnt post exly whre he was, and ddnt want to post the vdeo bcuz he ddnt want to pin pnt the xact spot, he had done so with the pic of the brit red canoes in the back. 

Ok I couldn't get canoes to look right with out going over 4 letters, I hope you can handle that one word. I hope this helps explain things a little more clearly senior Shad Rap. :Banane24:


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Who else should go? Because we care about our fragile rivers? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Man did you see that one fly by!??! Pretty sure that went way over your head, how moronic.
> 
> I will keep the wrds in my post to 4 lttr or less just for you.
> 
> ...


How bout smal boat?


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

You just know he did. he is a member here............... and
I would hope all would release such a prize.............unless
they where gonna eat same.

The HOOK


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

This is ridiculous...why the mods let these 'nothing but arguing' posts go on I'll never know. He caught an awesome flathead from a stream that does not hold a lot of them, just congratulate the guy or move on.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreed dre. Sorry OP...and youve got every right to brag and share man...nice catch!

Closed...way to go guys, way to go...


----------

